# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Bán vé tham quan singapore giá rẻ + vé tour giá rẻ

## suffers95

Hiện nay du lịch Singapore khá phổ biến đối với mọi người, không những đi tour mà còn có thể đi tự túc, vừa tiết kiệm được tiền bạc và ngay cả thời gian. Bên mình hiện nay có bán các loại vé USS, zoo, các vé tham quan tại Singapore giá rẻ hơn tại cổng, bạn nào có nhu cầu cần mua cứ liên hệ để được tư vấn ạ! Tất cả các giao dịch đều online để giúp tiện lợi cho các bạn ( hoặc bạn có thể đến trực tiếp shop để mua) Website đặt mua: http://greatworldsg.com/multiple-purchase (các bạn mua trực tiếp từ web và nhận eticket qua email luôn ạ!)
Email: admin@greatworldsg.com 
www.facebook.com/greatworldsg
Phone Singapore: (Whatsapp) +6598521485

----------

